# Fermeture inopinée des applications...



## todofirst (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
Avant de poser cette question j'ai cherché dans le forum mais en vain.
J'ai un petit problème avec mon iPod touch 2eme génération 8 GO.

Toutes les applications, autres que celles d'Apple, se ferment immédiatement à peine lancées.

J'ai déjà procédé à une restauration avec iTunes et, réinstallé 2 applications.
Malgré cela le problème persiste.

Merci pour votre aide.
laurent.


----------



## BlueVelvet (14 Mai 2009)

... tes applis qui plantent nécessitent-elles le wifi? Il y peut-être un prob de connexion. Les applis qui requièrent le wifi (donc le Net) plantent d'office si pas de connexion...

Pour les autres, aucun souci si elles sont bien stockées sur iTunes


----------



## todofirst (14 Mai 2009)

Non, avec ou sans WI FI ça plantait.
Alors j'ai fait une restauration complète sans installler les applis.
et J'ai réinstallé les apllis en les téléchargeant directement du iPod.
Merci pour tout.


----------

